# Property Datei in Servlets



## Zubi81 (3. Dez 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe eine etwas peinliche Frage (muss sie aber stellen, da ich sonst nicht weiterkomme), in welchem Verzeichnis speichere ich eine Property Datei?

Merci vielmals!
Grüsse aus Rapperswil
Thomas

Editiert. Also die Antwort von HLX ist korrekt auf meine ursprüngliche Frage.


----------



## HLX (4. Dez 2006)

Das kompilierte Servlet gehört in WEB-INF/classes (+Packages)


----------



## Zubi81 (2. Feb 2007)

Oha. Erstmals Sorry für das späte Dankeschön. 

Und jetzt wird es noch peinlicher. Ich hab mich verschrieben, die Frage sollte eigentlich heissen, wo eine eigene Property-Datei gespeichert wird. Also wo ein Servlet hinkommt ist logisch. ;-)


----------

